# Please tell me everything you know about steroid shots!



## wish4baby

Hi all, 
So this little guy is probably coming early...at my specialist appointment today, she brought up the steroid shots. Next time I see her, I will be a day shy of 25 weeks. I don't know ANYTHING about them, so I didn't even know what to ask. 
It sounded like we would either get them at my next appointment, or decide when I would get them at that appointment. 
We do not know when baby is coming, up until today all that's been said is our goal is 34-36 weeks - and that they will deliver (via c-section) when the uterine wall is no longer measurable or when/if they see any tears (this my 6th c/s, lower wall is measuring 2.5mm at 22+5, rupture concerns apparently)

Anyways, what do I need to know? What are your experiences? Guess I will start googling endlessly lol...I am on a modified bedrest & taking it really easy so I should have time to become an expert :)


----------



## SucreK

They're pretty straight forward--one in one hip/butt cheek on day one, the other on the other side on day two. :) I didn't think they hurt much, but some people do. I don't remember any side effects. My twins came at 33 weeks, and I got the shots at 31 weeks. I believe that if you last to 34-36 weeks, you may actually have 2 rounds of shots.


----------



## Twin2momma

I got them with my twins when I went into pre term at 29.5 weeks, in the butt cheek didn't really hurt but it was good precaution!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Mine did sting quite a bit but it was ok! I had them at 24 weeks as they thought baby might be born then. I've now got a c section booked for 35 weeks sand having steroids redone at 34 weeks x


----------



## charlottex

Had them at 34 weeks with my first and 35 weeks with my 3rd. 
In my thigh and bum. 
I won't lie they hurt, a lot. It's like a sting with being kicked at the sand time. 
I would recommend having them for sure.x


----------



## wish4baby

Thanks for the info

I have spent some time researching and of course there's a ton of conflicting info :( 

Some questions I have, that I will go over with my doc (but would love input here in the meantime)

how long do the benefits last? *some sites are saying only about 10-14 days (so if I had the shots at 25 weeks, the baby only benefits if delivered before 27 weeks)

Is it safe to have multiple "rounds"? *many sites are saying it's not safe to have them more than once

I'm thinking instead of just blindly getting the shots at 25 weeks, it may be better to wait until we are fairly sure he'll be coming within 2 weeks.

Is it true we really only need about 48 hrs notice for the shots to go into effect??
So if my specialist says, I'm seeing an area that is non measurable & is about to rupture, I could have time to get the 2 needed shots (hopefully)?


----------



## Lynzi88

I had mine at 29 wks when I went into labour. I had them both in my thigh. Massive needle verry painful but worth it


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ive just had mine redone so I assume it's safe to have them multiple times. I didn't even think to question my dr on it but I do trust my hospital so I think it's fine. 

Chat to your health care providers about your research if you're not sure though. You need to have your mind at rest about it. 

Yes I was told 48 hours to take affect so I'm having 2 jabs 24 hours apart, my c section is next Wednesday and consultant said they both have to be done before next Monday. 

Good luck!


----------



## kirstybumx3

48hr affect yes. I only got chance to have the one lot but they were going to do them again if I lasted that long. Rio was born at 32 weeks, 5 days after my shots and needed only one day of cpap. X


----------



## xTink24x

I had them in last pregnancy 4 shots 12 hours apart not sore at all but my leg went dead lol

I had my daughter at 31 weeks and she never needed help breathing


----------



## Kiwiberry

The steroid shots are amazing although they do sting. As far as I know it is safe to have them 48 hours in advance and I would recommend getting both shots. You probably already know the effects it has on your babies lungs helping the mature faster well it also works for the rest of the babies body. If they are suggesting that you get the shots than they probably have really good reason to suspect you were going to go into early labor. They would never give them to someone if it was only a hunch because it will cause the baby to develop super quickly and end up coming early anyway. They are Lifesavers for premature babies and I certainly wouldn't turn them down. My first was premature born at 27 weeks and this baby is going to be born between 33 and 34 due to a ruptured sac.


----------



## BCE0531

I got them for my 30 weeker. They actually made my BP go down (I had pre-e) but the docs said it was a steroid high. B was on vent for 4 hours and cpap for a couple weeks. Thankful I got them


----------



## wish4baby

Thank you all for the info! 
I did get 2, 24 hrs apart, at 28 weeks. We are so happy because I am now 35+2! I have been in the hospital on monitored bed rest for about 3.5 days. My doctor said we have passed the point of needing another round (which was a big concern for me). 
I guess my days of being pregnant are numbered, but we are so happy we've made it here. We really thought we were looking at more like 34 weeks...


----------



## DandJ

Had them done at 33 weeks, both butt cheeks.. and she didn't come until 36+4. Stung a little but felt relieved to know her lungs would mature faster if she were to be born early. Healthy as can be!


----------



## hellohefalump

I had them at 27 weeks with my daughter. To me it feels like a bad cramp in your thigh. My baby girl was threatening to come out (regular contractions) but she managed to stay put and I had her at a healthy 39 weeks in the end.


----------



## sarah0108

I had my first lot today, I didn't expect them to sting AFTER :shock: second set tomorrow and I'm dreading it. Though I know they're important


----------



## PubMissus

Just had to have mine 12 hours apart.
My bumcheek is so sore.


----------



## PubMissus

Just had to have mine 12 hours apart.
My bumcheek is so sore.


----------

